# Nintendo DSi XL



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not much into these games, but the wife has a DS now that she plays quite a bit and just found out the newer DSi XL's were released a few days ago... bigger screen for better vision with her petrified eyesight.

She is picking up the burgundy unit from our Video Gaming store.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to the wife and I feel sorry for you, once they start gaming it's over, I remember when my wife started gaming people would come and visit and thought we had kids because video games were all over the house, or I would try to hold a conversation with her (about important audio matters) and she couldn't take her eyes off the screen. All joking aside she will love it and the color is cool too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What happened is I am always on the computer or watching movies in the HT, so she decided it was time to find her a new husband or two. She bought her a couple of new husbands laptop and the DS about a year ago. She has been married to those for a while now. Now she is upgrading one of her husbands. Women... can't live with them and can't live without them, but I never said it... someone else did. :whistling:


----------



## HtFiend (Apr 9, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> What happened is I am always on the computer or watching movies in the HT, so she decided it was time to find her a new husband or two. She bought her a couple of new husbands laptop and the DS about a year ago. She has been married to those for a while now. Now she is upgrading one of her husbands. Women... can't live with them and can't live without them, but I never said it... someone else did. :whistling:


Hahahah! That sounds just like my relationship. I am always on my laptop so my girl got herself one. She spends as much time on Facebook games as she does breathing! My daughter got the DS (wish I had one when I was 4). Now we can all happily live in the same house and stare at our screens.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It gets even worse if you start playing Sims on the PC or the DSi you can get your sims to do just about anything if you try hard enough


----------

